# Moba Fry Everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

My wc moba colony has gone wild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bought these wc mobas from TNT Cichlids over 3 1/2 years ago and they are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I stripped my one of my wc moba mommas Friday nite........the earliest I ever have at day 8. I got 22 egg bound wigglers..........1 turned white so I have 21.

Then I noticed another one of my wc mommas was holding eggs!!!!! WHOO-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I sold a few F1's this weekend so now I have:

-3 F1 moba juvies @ 2"









-12 F1 moba fry @ 1"









-26 F1 moba fry @ 1/2" from my black moba momma









This is a 3" F1 juvie from my black moba momma with the general colony









-21 F1 moba egg-bound wigglers in my tumbler

















-a wc moba momma holding eggs. This momma usually has anywhere between 20-30 eggs. I'm going to let her hold a little longer......maybe 12-13 days.

That's 62 F1 moba fry not counting the wc moba momma that's holding eggs!!!!!!!!!!!! That's alot of fry!!! This colony has produced over 300 fry now and they just won't quit.

Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the fry etc. That's good.. 8) ...success on the rest.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Ron, is it the water? Wish you the best with the eggs.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Awsome man.. They look great! You can send some my way any time  LOL You the same Ron from cyphos.com? Know what happens to the site?

Bruce


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ron, can you say "cha-ching $$$" :wink:

That is totally awesome :thumb: I just love frontosa fry. There is just something so cool about having your fish spawn and see the hole process from egg laying to free swimming fry. Please keep the pictures coming.

CYL,
Russ


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats great !! I just love getting fry and watching the whole process.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Those aren't frontosas, they're MONEY TREES.... :lol: 
Congrats Ron!!!


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

bitterman said:


> Awsome man.. They look great! You can send some my way any time  LOL You the same Ron from cyphos.com? Know what happens to the site?
> 
> Bruce


Yes, I am Ron R. on cyphos. Don't know when they'll be back on-line.

Thanks for all the compliments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaybuc (Dec 15, 2005)

you have any left? I will take them off your hands!


----------



## jray3 (Aug 5, 2008)

please pm me if you are selling some fry and might possibly do shipping
unless you are somewere in the vicinity of washington state  
i really want some moba fronts for my 120 that i am setting up just for them
and i cant get ahold of any :x


----------

